
Donald Trump makes history – with massive cuts to Utah's national monuments - cageface
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/4/16735910/trump-national-monuments-utah-bears-ears-grand-staircase-escalante-cuts
======
drallison
This action by the Trump Administration is outrageous. These National
Monuments are gorgeous and should be maintained as wild lands protected as a
National Monument, not opened up for development and exploitation.

